# buckeye lake



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Gonna be fishin buckeye next weekend with a few buddies. Fished there a few weekends ago at fairfield beach on the point and did luck into a nice 21" eye off a slush color joshy. Dont fish buckeye much but was looking for some advice for some other spots to try out from the bank.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

There is not a lot of places to fish from the bank now because of all the work they are doing.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

ristorap said:


> There is not a lot of places to fish from the bank now because of all the work they are doing.


But next year they will have plenty of places


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

1basshunter said:


> But next year they will have plenty of places



Hope that spreads people out more. That way every body is not elbow to elbow.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ristorap said:


> Hope that spreads people out more. That way every body is not elbow to elbow.


This is one of the reasons I started learning other lakes an rivers. Sure buckeye still produces a few nice fish an even a limit every now an then. But anymore word gets out FAST over there. Last year there was literly a tent pitched along a spot that was producing consistently. A group of guys fishing in shifts keeping the "Hot spot'' from anyone else. 
It really pays to log your trips and learn what the fish do during certain water conditions,and weather patterns. Then be the first to "go try it" lol cause before you know it the crowds will come
Good luck webby hope my pm helps you


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

It might take a year or two for the saugeye population to get build back up and settle into the new areas that they will have.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ristorap said:


> It might take a year or two for the saugeye population to get build back up and settle into the new areas that they will have.


The fun part will be learning what sections of a 4 mile long dam produces better then others! CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

The public will have access to the new dam?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dovans said:


> The public will have access to the new dam?


The whole length,most didnt realize this. But even before the construction the land in between the sidewalk an lake along the hole north bank was public property


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Dovans said:


> The public will have access to the new dam?


 They put in new sidewalks in front of the homes. There is grass between the sidewalk and blacktop bike trail. Then grass between bike trail and all of the new rip rap along the dam. They also put a bridge over the emergency spillway. The bike trail will connect to it.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

ristorap said:


> They put in new sidewalks in front of the homes. There is grass between the sidewalk and blacktop bike trail. Then grass between bike trail and all of the new rip rap along the dam. They also put a bridge over the emergency spillway. The bike trail will connect to it.


I saw that it looks great!!! But as we all know some of the people that have a home there are going to try and say get off my Property it may be a Slight Learning curve for them


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes it will be a learning curve for them. How many are going to be mad when we are fishing in front of there house?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

ristorap said:


> Yes it will be a learning curve for them. How many are going to be mad when we are fishing in front of there house?


It's the garbage left behind that will upset them more. We are our own worst enemies.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ristorap said:


> Yes it will be a learning curve for them. How many are going to be mad when we are fishing in front of there house?


They got used to it before they'll get used to it again.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> They got used to it before they'll get used to it again.


Sad but true.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Sad but true.


What's sad? Trash? Ya that sucks,bad,fortunately in the past it was little enough i was able to clean up an make things look like slobs where never there

Or is it sad that they have to get used to us fishing in said spots again? If so,I don't feel sad for them. It's always been this way,they know this before buying the houses. It's just gonna be more obvious now that it's public property an will sadly bring more trash in for sure.

In the past,honestly,most home owners did not mind at all. And we even turned some of them onto the fish we was catching an now they are hooked . I've had homeowners offer me beers,dinner,etc.etc.. but then ive had one or two homeowners try to put up no trespassing signs and run us out. All I did was ask them to call the law an let them work it out. No one ever called. They new we were 100% legal ,but just didn't like it .. I just always try to be as respectful as k can be.

It's kind of like the sidewalk at the end of my yard. I have to maintain it and keep it clear of snow,leaves, etc,etc 
But anyone is allowed to use it.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> It's kind of like the sidewalk at the end of my yard. I have to maintain it and keep it clear of snow,leaves, etc,etc
> But anyone is allowed to use it.


Pretty good fishing there? What works well on your sidewalk? Joshy's? Smithwicks?


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I think the bike trail will help a lot . The fishermen using it instead of the side walk.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Pretty good fishing there? What works well on your sidewalk? Joshy's? Smithwicks?


The fishing sucks id imagine but leagaly you can com e try if u want.. 
But i want the full report,selfie an all


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Right now I wouldn't fish Buckeye cause of the blue green algae. I was talking to one of the Marine Biology students doing tests on the lake said he wouldn't fish or eat anything out of the lake till it gets colder and settles. He also wasn't sure if it will settle due to all the construction and digging up the bottom.


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

You just want lake for yourself!! The bite should start to pick up.C&R every thing I get.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Brian.Smith said:


> Right now I wouldn't fish Buckeye cause of the blue green algae. I was talking to one of the Marine Biology students doing tests on the lake said he wouldn't fish or eat anything out of the lake till it gets colder and settles. He also wasn't sure if it will settle due to all the construction and digging up the bottom.


Lol sounds to me like some ones been on the fish


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

What doesn't kill you makes you stronger! Could even have some strange super hero effect!


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

It was actually a homeless guy wispering that in the bushes..Lol..The one that told the Browns owner to draft Johnny Football.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol sounds to me like some ones been on the fish


 Nope just trying to save someone a wasted trip. Unless you want to look at the pretty teal water.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Brian.Smith said:


> Nope just trying to save someone a wasted trip. Unless you want to look at the pretty teal water.


Wasted trip? Theres still fish to be caught 
Thanks for the heads up though. 
In all honesty if it was that bad they would shut her down to the public


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

I don't fish Buckeye Lake much (except late Spring and some fall /winters) since I live near Hoover / Alum. I was visiting friends Sunday afternoon in Granville/Newark and figured afterwards I give it a shot. Hit up one bank for about an hour and a half; had to leave early since it was family night. Used a twister tail on a 1/8 oz purple jighead. By the third cast found them reeling in the first keeper (C&R). Within 20 minutes I had a hard hit come pulling my line down. My first immediate thought was a large catfish...in my mind I was thinking this is going to suck trying to get it in on my 8lb line. As I got it closer got a glimpse of the top, wasn't too sure what it was. Reeling in and maintaining the drag on the tighter side i kept my rod up to keep tension as it made a couple runs. Once I got it close enough, my frown turned into a huge smile but still kept my composure so as not to lose this fish. I timed it nicely using my grippers as i raised my rod and grabbed it. It was a nice 24.5 inch Saugeye and it was fat. I ended up catching a dozen keeper Saugeyes mostly early on, the last 30 minutes I missed a few. I released everything but brought my prize home (i like big girls).  Overall, Buckeye is as it was when I fished it some months back ... plenty of action but need to find them. As far as water quality, it was a greenish more than usual but Buckeye has always been known to have darker waters since its shallow. I may be returning soon to get some more action.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Hay ray, give me a call when you’re going back out!!!


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Ray congrats on the nice saugeye. It is good to see they are starting to bite.


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I heard a couple days ago but they are going to open the damn project To the public on November 1 I hope that’s true


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Brian.Smith said:


> Nope just trying to save someone a wasted trip. Unless you want to look at the pretty teal water.


teal water? I must need to have my glasses checked.


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

1basshunter said:


> I heard a couple days ago but they are going to open the damn project To the public on November 1 I hope that’s true


Opened last Tuesday.


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

reyangelo said:


> I don't fish Buckeye Lake much (except late Spring and some fall /winters) since I live near Hoover / Alum. I was visiting friends Sunday afternoon in Granville/Newark and figured afterwards I give it a shot. Hit up one bank for about an hour and a half; had to leave early since it was family night. Used a twister tail on a 1/8 oz purple jighead. By the third cast found them reeling in the first keeper (C&R). Within 20 minutes I had a hard hit come pulling my line down. My first immediate thought was a large catfish...in my mind I was thinking this is going to suck trying to get it in on my 8lb line. As I got it closer got a glimpse of the top, wasn't too sure what it was. Reeling in and maintaining the drag on the tighter side i kept my rod up to keep tension as it made a couple runs. Once I got it close enough, my frown turned into a huge smile but still kept my composure so as not to lose this fish. I timed it nicely using my grippers as i raised my rod and grabbed it. It was a nice 24.5 inch Saugeye and it was fat. I ended up catching a dozen keeper Saugeyes mostly early on, the last 30 minutes I missed a few. I released everything but brought my prize home (i like big girls).  Overall, Buckeye is as it was when I fished it some months back ... plenty of action but need to find them. As far as water quality, it was a greenish more than usual but Buckeye has always been known to have darker waters since its shallow. I may be returning soon to get some more action.
> View attachment 280343


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Nice catch and you are correct about water color. Dredging all winter is going to change that. Can't wait for deeper water and better fishing.


----------

